# Need help sl1 looking for a great wide angle len something sharpe ! Aftermarket or oem



## kennyray712 (Jun 7, 2017)

Need help sl1 looking for a great wide angle len something sharpe ! Aftermarket or oem

Looking for something sharp I do a little landscape pic. N i travel a lot 



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2017)

Canon  EF 11-24mm f/4L USM Lens 9520B002 B&H Photo Video


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2017)

Duplicate thread closed.  Please do not cross-post.


----------

